# Porter Cable Edge Guide



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 11, 2012)

I am looking for the proper edge guide for a Porter Cable 7529 plunge router.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Try here
PORTER-CABLE 42700 Edge Guide (for Models 7518, 7519, 7529, 7536, 7537, 7538, 7539 Routers) - Amazon.com


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Try here
> PORTER-CABLE 42700 Edge Guide (for Models 7518, 7519, 7529, 7536, 7537, 7538, 7539 Routers) - Amazon.com


^^^That's the one alright! Nice edge guide too. I love mine!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I am looking for the proper edge guide for a Porter Cable 7529 plunge router.


You said "proper" as if you were looking for something with quality and accuracy beyond just a basic guide... Was that correct? 

If so, then:
Router Edge Guide


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I ordered the PC 42690, I couldn't find a new 42700 must be NA. The 42690 is listed for 7500 series routers
Thanks
Donald


----------



## roger4321 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes semipro has a proper guide. You can make use of them.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 11, 2012)

Received the PC 42690 edge guide It does not fit the 7529 router. Several listings indicated the 42690 to be a direct replacement for the 42700. I have contacted customer service , but haven't received reply. I was planning on using this guide on the project i'm working on. I may modify the guide to fit on the 7529. If I redrill and tap new holes for the guide pins I should be able salvage the use of this guide. I'll keep you posted of customer service's actions.
Donald


----------

